# After all was said and done, Yesterday...



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

After all was said and done, Yesterday, the Suns ended the draft with money SAVED and a Top 10 protected 1st round pick in 2007 via Boston.

Not too bad, I would have liked a second round player, just to say that they drafted someone.

So, the Suns go into Free Agency starting July 1st with;

$9 Million below the Luxury Tax
-$3 million via the Portland Trade 
-$1.8 million in Grant's salary
-$2 million in guaranteed draft-pick salaries 
-$3.2 million in luxury tax.

Est $5.1 Million MLE
$3.7 Million Trade Exception (probably will expire)
James Jones on the Trading Block http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/0629sunsmain0629.html 

Suns "To Do" List:

Re-sign Tim Thomas 
Find Backup PG (FA or Trade)
Boris Diaw's and Leandro Barbosa's Extensions
Get Amare' back to the Amare' we know and love.

They now have a total of 3 possible 1st round picks in 2007.
- Own Pick
- Top 3 Protected Atlanta's Pick
- Top 10 Protected Cleveland's Pick via Boston


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I think we're gonna wait extending Barbosa which is what we should do even though I don't know if I would extend him at all. But according to Mike in the new article I posted, he he says we're going to give him a chance to prove he can play back up PG. I think that is unless, we find someone else out there. He said we have guys we're interested in who are out there too. I mean we would still need someone in the backcourt I would think if we use Barbosa at PG or SG.

Next yrs draft potentially could be better with the high schoolers who couldn't come out this yr playing a yr of college and then coming out then. They probably would have dominated the first rd with the talent they had. And we'll have 3 first rders in which we could get 3 players or move up for someone who could be special.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

If we could get Bobby and Tim we would definately be the top team.
Lets hope TT shows character and desire to win by taking less then the MLE.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> If we could get Bobby and Tim we would definately be the top team.
> Lets hope TT shows character and desire to win by taking less then the MLE.



Ew, I won't NO part of Bobby Jackson. He's dumb as a brick. Takes worse shots than Q. I'd rather Lindsey Hunter who I thought we're interested in..or ANYONE else. Jackson would probably get injured if anything.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Another draft day gone by with disappointment. Just further proof hat Sarver is watching the money very closely. Rondo was surprise to have at 21, why we would trade him is beyond me. Aside from that Marcus Williams was still up there and would have given us exactly what we need a backup PG, now he'll be backing up Kidd instead of Nash. Then we pick up another decent PG and trade his rights away to for some cash.

Now had Grant not kind of screwed us by picking up his option for 1.8 mil it might have been a different story. But oh well I guess we just move on.

I would have much rather seen us get Williams or keep Rondo and package Barbosa and/or Jones maybe with one of the picks to add some more size. But oh well I guess we just move on.

I guess TT is the priority right now. I couldn't agree more to stay away from Bobby Jackson. In all honesty we might be better off having Diaw handle the ball when Nash is off the floor and just let Barbosa shoot, which seems to be his comfort zone.

All in all not happy about it but at least we have some cap relief.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We picked Rondo cuz the Celts wanted him. We didn't pick Marcus because we weren't high on him, I guess.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I was very dissapointed last night, but only because I get so wrapped up in the draft and excited when the picks are made. I was ecstatic that we drafted Rondo, but it was because I was at work and didn't know it was for a trade. Next year's draft is a very good one, and we need to pray that Atlanta is the fourth worst team in the NBA on lottery night. :clap: 

Some (not all - leaving out the RFA's and those with team/player options) options in free agency:

*PG: *  

*Milt Palacio* - Solid defender, not a great passer, a safe passer, plays defense, can hit an open shot most of the time but can't really create one, overall a solid backup point. A deal similar to Brian Grant's could probably land him ($1.7mil, second year player option).

*Speedy Claxton* - Will be out of our price range, but one of the best backup PG's in the NBA, probably wants to start or at least get more minutes than we could give. Not really possible. I'll just put *Chucky Atkins * here too.

*Lindsay Hunter* - Defensive guard, would be great backing up Nash, would not run the point but would guard PG's.

*Ton Delk* - Same as Hunter, but less of a consistent shooter. Still in great shape.

*Darrell Armstrong* - This guy's getting old, but still in great physical shape and is a good defender.

*Anthony Carter* - Too old, can't shoot at all, good passer, good defender, will be probably be resigned by Minnesota.

*Jay Williams* - Workouts evidently haven't been impressive if teams with PG needs worked him out but said no thanks, has worked hard to gain another opportunity, skills are a crapshoot at this point.

*SG/SF:*  

*Jumaine Jones* - If Tim Thomas is out of our price range, this guy is just as streaky. He rebounds, he likes to run, he's a long 6'8. Just as bad a defender as Tim Thomas, or maybe slightly better. His %'s are weak, but they will go up on the Suns.

*Rasual Butler* - Great shooter, tall and long, can get some rebounds, average perimeter defender but struggles to defend smaller players, confidence issues.

*Qyntel Woods* - Hasn't shown anything but flashes, but he could be a good athletic wing player for the Suns. Versatile, can shoot sometimes, can handle the ball but not great at penetrating from what I've seen, attitude problems in the past, several other teams have taken a chance on him and not liked what they've seen. Worth another shot?

*Matt Harpring* - Solid player on both ends, but will likely be out of our range. Injuries.

*Trevor Ariza* - Good peremiter defender, can affect shots with his long arms, great athleticism, dumb on offense, can throw it down, doesn't really fit the "skilled ball" mentality.

*Linton Johnson III* - Other teams couldn't find time for him, doubt we can either. Good defender and rebounder.

*PF/C: *  

*Reggie Evans* - Not big, but can help with our rebounding woes. Will probably command the full MLE, which means he could be out of our range. Not good on offense, which will hurt our system. Could make up for it with hustle though.

*Jake Voskuhl* - Hustle, not a good offensive player, good defense but fouls all the time, can get some rebounds, not a shot blocking thread, 6 fouls.

*Loren Woods* - Size but not strength, can rebound and block/disrupt shots, has slowly gotten a little better in Toronto, can he give productive minutes?, are his hands good enough to catch passes in the lane?, might like an Arizona return after playing in Canada. Not yet a smart basketball player.

*Scot Pollard* - Getting old, can't really block shots anymore, better offensive rebounder than defensive rebounder, has played man defense off the bench for a number of years now and might give us something in that role, has already made his money, size (6'11 250).

*Aaron Williams* - Getting old, rebounds and plays D but has fallen off in both departments, has a knack on offense for slipping through the defense, but not a good offensive player, plays with heart, can pop an 8-14 foot jumper on occasion

*Jarron Collins* - Not a good rebounder for his size, little offense, can play some D.




Anyways, we'll probably sign...noone. :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Not many of those guys really intrigue me. I hope we have something up our sleeve.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> *Lindsay Hunter* - Defensive guard, would be great backing up Nash, would not run the point but would guard PG's.
> 
> *Ton Delk* - Same as Hunter, but less of a consistent shooter. Still in great shape.


Those are probably the two I like most out of that group. Delk can throw up those 3's.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

Here is an idea...

SUNS 
Trade
James Jones
Pat Burke 
$3.7 Million Trade Exception
Suns 2007 First Round (Should be Late First Round)

TO

TORONTO
Trade
Morris Peterson
Jose Calderon
Raptors 2007 Second Round


WHY???
Suns get a backup PG and an expiring contract (Peterson) and a second rounder. They get rid of Jones remaining 3 year contract and Burke. Suns still have money to Sign Tim Thomas and another low priced FA.

Raptors get a replacement for Peterson, who doesn't mind coming off the bench. They also get, what should be a late first rounder to add youth and talent. They get rid of Calderon, who doesn't seem like he fits in the Raptors system (ala Araujo).


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Depending on how actively we attempt to shed off some cap, we might be able to make a run at bringing in Peja Stojakovic from the free agency market. It'd require us to get a little bit of cap, and for him to be willing to take less than he could get elsewhere... but... Can you think of a single player in the league that shoots better (all around) than him on a consistent basis? Not many, if any.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

I like Tony Delk and Lindsay Hunter... but the guy that I love on that list is Rasual Butler. He would be a perfect fit on the Suns.

You move Barbosa to backup PG and make Butler backup SG.


Also... why trade Pat Burke? He was 100% from beyond the arc in the playoffs!
-just kidding about Burke. But I do like Burke.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Depending on how actively we attempt to shed off some cap, we might be able to make a run at bringing in Peja Stojakovic from the free agency market. It'd require us to get a little bit of cap, and for him to be willing to take less than he could get elsewhere... but... Can you think of a single player in the league that shoots better (all around) than him on a consistent basis? Not many, if any.


He shoots well until a big game, then he throws up airballs. I can't see him fitting on the Suns, especially since he wants big money. Great offensive player, but we might as well save $5-6 mil and sign Tim Thomas. It would cost us Marion or Diaw next year.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

The Suns, should make a move for Jose Calderon, Jarret Jack or Steve Blake. I have a feeling we might get Jarret Jack or Steve Blake from Portland. Portland have 3 PG again. Although i think Jack has better upside, Blake is a veteran and can play and would be great coming off the bench for Nash. He is also only making 1 mil, and shouldn't be hard to obtain.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

I also hope that we keep Skita. He is cheap and not much else is out there. I hope Skita comes out and can do some this year. He has been training with Amare, which will be good for him and it shows that he seems to be putting effort in this offseason (not sure if he has before). If he doesn't proove anything this season then his future in the NBA is very bleak. However if he can do anything for us then that a plus.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BootyKing said:


> I also hope that we keep Skita. He is cheap and not much else is out there. I hope Skita comes out and can do some this year. He has been training with Amare, which will be good for him and it shows that he seems to be putting effort in this offseason (not sure if he has before). If he doesn't proove anything this season then his future in the NBA is very bleak. However if he can do anything for us then that a plus.



Nah, we're declining his option as well Thompson, our 2nd rder from last yr who barely did anything. I think he played in developmental league did well. I heard we were gonna inform him, we're not picking it up.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Depending on how actively we attempt to shed off some cap, we might be able to make a run at bringing in Peja Stojakovic from the free agency market. It'd require us to get a little bit of cap, and for him to be willing to take less than he could get elsewhere... but... Can you think of a single player in the league that shoots better (all around) than him on a consistent basis? Not many, if any.



I love Peja, but he would command to much money and a starting job. Pass.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Barbosa won't work as a PG backup. The Suns should just trade him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

¹²³ said:


> Barbosa won't work as a PG backup. The Suns should just trade him.



I think we're looking at a PG who can do both. I doubt Barbosa will be the back up point.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How can Sarver be this cheap? This is going to come back to bite the Suns. This is why Colangelo left I believe.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HKF said:


> How can Sarver be this cheap? This is going to come back to bite the Suns. This is why Colangelo left I believe.



Probably that and proving he can do it on his own.

Maybe D'Antoni will talk some sense into Sarver eventually


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Dissonance19 said:


> I think we're looking at a PG who can do both. I doubt Barbosa will be the back up point.


What role do you see Barbosa having in this Suns team?

Do you really think they are planning to use him as a SG?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

¹²³ said:


> What role do you see Barbosa having in this Suns team?
> 
> Do you really think they are planning to use him as a SG?



I think we could use him as a PG and SG at times this yr. Almost interchangeable. Also, depends on if we get a FA PG or SG. But we had him at SG for most of the yr last yr, except the playoffs somewhat. House had done crap, and we had Barbosa in there because he was actually playing real well, driving to the basket and shooting 3's.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

HKF said:


> How can Sarver be this cheap? This is going to come back to bite the Suns. This is why Colangelo left I believe.


I'm proud of Colangelo. All the Raptors need now is a good/descent backcourt and some veteren benchwarmers and they might not be a huge joke anymore. P.J. Tucker at SF, Andrea Bargnani at PF, and Chris Bosh at C. I personally think they should have traded down a couple picks and picked up Tyrus Thomas/LeMarcus Aldridge, a late first round pick, and maybe a vetern pg.

If we still had Colangelo we might still have a Marcus Williams/Rajon Rondo/Sergio Rodriguez/Shannon Brown because Colangelo's not afraid to spend money.

At times like this I wish the Suns had an active owner like Mark Cuban. I know he's obnoxious and draws unwated attention to the team but he knows that it takes money to make money.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

somejewishdude said:


> If we still had Colangelo we might still have a Marcus Williams/Rajon Rondo/Sergio Rodriguez/Shannon Brown because Colangelo's not afraid to spend money.


Suns want to win now and elected to try and fill a need through free agency. It is debatable whether Rajon Rondo would be the long term backup that we wanted for Steve Nash. If he truly can't learn to shoot like some are saying, then it's a good move. If it turns out that he gains a shot (some learn to shoot, some don't), then it sucked and we lost the gamble. Either way, the rookie would be on the bench for a good majority of the season and even more so after our draft picks next year. They could have taken Marcus Williams, but his character might have scared the Suns off. That is a main thing that they scout, I believe (such as affirming that Amare Stoudemire was much more mentally tough than all the other teams gave him credit for). I was dissappointed on draft night, but I can definitely see the logic in what they did.

Colangelo learned that spending money doesn't always earn money. The Diamondbacks are a good example. He spent a ton of money, and they lost money like crazy. Even when they win the World Series they still barely covered their debt. It's not as simple as you make it out to be, and I think those who are close to the daily life of the front office know more about it than we claim to know.



somejewishdude said:


> At times like this I wish the Suns had an active owner like Mark Cuban. I know he's obnoxious and draws unwated attention to the team but he knows that it takes money to make money.


No, it's that he was already a billionaire and could afford to cough up millions every year. He's in it more as a fan, and he doesn't have a group of investors to answer to like Sarver does. If Sarver is financially irresponsible, the other investors will be able to stir up trouble for the team. At least the guy is spending all the way up to the luxury tax, some teams don't even do that.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok by my calculations, The Suns Roster looks like this....
Shawn Marion
Amare Stoudamire
Steve Nash
Kurt Thomas
Raja Bell
James Jones
Boris Diaw
Leandro Barbosa
Eddie House (Player Option TBD)
Pat Burke (Player Option USED)
Tim Thomas (UFA)

With all these players salaries added up (even House), they stand at $62,395,040.
Players LOST:
Brian Grant (TRADE)
Nikoloz Tskitishvili (WAIVED)
Dijon Thompson (DROPPED TEAM OPTION) 


Tim Thomas still needs to be Re-signed and they have $3 Million CASH via POR trade.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now I think a trade using the $3.7 Million Trade Exception, is still possible. And Re-signing Tim Thomas and Signing a Backup PG (Bobby Jackson) would just add Depth to the Suns.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Eddie's agent said in that article I posted today that he is declining the option today.


Just say _*NO*_to Bobby Jackson


----------

